# Subcontractor. Need Plow Insurance, not Commercial Ins.



## danielboone (Oct 25, 2011)

I will admit right off the bat that I am greener than green. I have my truck & my plow. Priority number one is that I need to plow my own driveway to keep myself out of the doghouse. However since I paid more than I wanted for the plow I feel I need re-coup some money. I want to start off small as a sub this winter. The company I have been talking to will provide the big commercial policy while I am on the lots, but it appears to me that I still need to provide coverage while transporting the plow from home to the lot. Is this accurate? I have Travelers insurance and they don't want to cover this. Do most insurance companies offer this and what is the correct terminology to ask for this plowing insurance, but not the big commercial liability policy? Thank you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you need to speak with a insurace broker.

Years ago before I had an umbrella policy, I had coverage thru progressive that gave me the correct insurace to sub for somone under their umbrella


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You need GL to protect yourself. Then you need commercial truck insurance in case you hit something while plowing.


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

danielboone;1329743 said:


> I will admit right off the bat that I am greener than green. I have my truck & my plow. Priority number one is that I need to plow my own driveway to keep myself out of the doghouse. However since I paid more than I wanted for the plow I feel I need re-coup some money. I want to start off small as a sub this winter. The company I have been talking to will provide the big commercial policy while I am on the lots, but it appears to me that I still need to provide coverage while transporting the plow from home to the lot. Is this accurate? I have Travelers insurance and they don't want to cover this. Do most insurance companies offer this and what is the correct terminology to ask for this plowing insurance, but not the big commercial liability policy? Thank you.


I also have Travelers, this is what i was told.. U can add the plow to your Current truck policy as a "accessory" this will cover ur plow/truck in case u plow into someone AS long as the plow is NOT on the Ground.

You should be able to get Non-profit plow insurance. If ur not working for someone. I think otherwise u need GL insurance. I haven't looked into yet..


----------



## danielboone (Oct 25, 2011)

Right now on my 99 F250 I pay $265 for Collision, Comp, etc for the personal policy. I called Progressive today and they sent me to their commercial division. The rates here were going to be over $1000 for I believe similar commercial coverage. It just seems like I am doing or asking something wrong with this. It sounds like most people I have talked to that sub-contract don't carry anything special other than their regular personal vehicle insurance + the commercial insurance the company provides. Of course just because everybody else is doing something stupid doesn't mean I should follow the lead. This company I believe takes 5% out of your paycheck if you opt to be included on their commercial insurance program. Does this tell you anything? Wouldn't you think I shouldn't have to spend an extra $700 for this. That takes a huge bite out of the profits and almost alone makes this not worth doing. I have no landscaping business or other use for this insurance other than plowing. I am waiting on a call back from a broker that I am working with to provide some clarity of what I really need and hopefully help find a better price.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I started out small like you too and what I did was I called my insurance agency and they explained to me that If I just switched from a normal vehicle insurance to a commercial vehicle insurance then i would be covered for everything that I could do with my truck. No matter if I were plowing or not. If it is damaged caused by your truck or your plow then the Commercial vehicle insurance will cover it.

Now I also had to have GL insurance but it sounds like you are already getting that from the person that you are subcontracting under.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe he's covered when plowing for that company but not if he goes out and does other work. Do yourself a favor and take care of yourself


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

In NJ I had to get 2 additional policies. One policy is incase i hit another vehicle while the plow is on the truck, this would not be covered under my current policy. I have progressive for that costs me $1386 for 6 months.

I also have Commercial General Liability insurance incase I cause any damage at a plow site, this costs $1224 for 6 months.

both policies give me $500,000 coverage per accident and a $1,000,000 total the entire 6 months. Again this is in NJ insurance is always higher here, i guess because of all the crazy plow drivers on the road (LOL).

Here is the stipulation, I cannot plow for a municiple gov't nor can i plow out of state. But i am covered for as many commercail or residental accounts that i want to take on. Hope this helps, you need to be a lawyer to understand this insurance garbage.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you hit something while on the site its still falls under your commercial truck insurance .


----------



## danielboone (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. I think I am going to do it the right way. I took a second look at that $1000 policy they sent me which I thought was semi-annual, but noticed it was annually. That seems much better than I thought, $500 every 6 months on the commercial doesn't seem so bad compared to $265 I currently pay on the personal. I am still going to run it all by the broker to make sure I am covered. Ughh! I hate this crap. I would rather be asking you questions about snow plowing.


----------

